# A shocking bit of info



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I was talking to a friend recently about her rescue and her petstore dogs and found out an interesting bit of info they both came from the same breeder well my friend did some research and found out they were from the same breeder that is a vet. Needless to say it shocked me a vet would be selling pups to a petstore, so today when I had to bring my Lillibelle to the vet I told my vet the story, she gave me a funny look and said that it didnt surprize her. She told me while she was in vet school at least 50 % of the students were raising dogs and selling through petstores and she knows of 2 vets in my town who sell to them too. My vet call them dogs whores.

I am going to be doing some research into this situation and will update when I have more info.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow.... that _is_ shocking...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

We have a vet's clinic here in our city that has the only pet store around that sells puppies and kittens. They have been doing this for over 40 years. They buy puppies from local breeders. The vets check them out before they are put into the store. They keep an ad running in the newspaper all the time. I don't agree with this, and I do not go in their place of business.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That just makes me sick. Do you know if these vets are located in puppy mills states like Missouri, Oklahoma, etc?

I can't wrap my brain around that. I have always held my vets in the highest esteem, way above most doctors I have ever had!

I guess there can be bad apples in any profession, but to me it's like hearing about doctors selling organs on the black market or judges on the take.

I'd really like to hear more information, too.

Thank heavens these people are in the minority. I have always found veterinarians to be some of the most compassionate and dedicated people I have ever met.

Like our own Dr. Jaimie, don't you think?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've said this all along. Because one is a vet does not make them good breeders. Many vets know little about breeding toy breeds. Scary isn't it? Heck, there are a few so called show breeders who sell pups on places like Puppyfind.com. You'd be amazed!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank goodness not all vets are like these. We do have the great ones like our Dr. Jaimie (and my Dr. Best).

I just thought of another situation. There is a vet clinic south of me, owned by a husband and wife vet team. The lady raises Yorkies. I know she has some nice lines, and raises nice pups, but I encountered someone who once worked for her, and she told me that the help gave all the attention to the adults. They were just livestock to the vet.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

How sad.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

> I've said this all along. Because one is a vet does not make them good breeders. Many vets know little about breeding toy breeds. Scary isn't it? Heck, there are a few so called show breeders who sell pups on places like Puppyfind.com. You'd be amazed![/B]


There are also some well known show breeders that advertise on puppydog web as well.


----------



## Tombstonebilly (Aug 2, 2005)

:huh: Why does it have to be bad if a vet. raises pups. I would think getting them from a vet. would be great. in fact my 15yr old malt came from a vet. He also said to bring him back in if we thought ANYTHING was wrong with him.We took him in twice for advice at no charge. :smilie_daumenpos: He had a very nice place for the dogs in the rear of his office, and spent a lot of time( off hours) with them. So I think you need to look at the vet and his place and make your mind up. But PLease dont think all vet/breeders are bad :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> :huh: Why does it have to be bad if a vet. raises pups. I would think getting them from a vet. would be great. in fact my 15yr old malt came from a vet. He also said to bring him back in if we thought ANYTHING was wrong with him.We took him in twice for advice at no charge. :smilie_daumenpos: He had a very nice place for the dogs in the rear of his office, and spent a lot of time( off hours) with them. So I think you need to look at the vet and his place and make your mind up. But PLease dont think all vet/breeders are bad :thumbsup:[/B]


I think if you reread this thread carefully, you'll see the concern was that this particular vet was raising puppies and selling them to pet stores.

I don't think anyone was criticizing vets for breeding dogs in general.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-I'd say that's quite shocking as well :new_shocked:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

so shocking! it's hard to accept that...but i guess it would make sense....the people you think have the most compassion might have the least* ......this world is so stinkin crazy! :smpullhair: atleast we have some honest animal loving vets out there* :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Gosh darn it!!! :smmadder: I watch closely around here and I don't think that is happening BUT I sure am going to ask my Vet!!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Sadly, I have known this all along. You would think that being a vet would mean they were responsible breeders. That is not always the case. I have heard of several vets who sell to puppy stores and have even heard of some vets who breed and don't care for the dam and puppies like they should. I think this is where people fall victim to. Since they are a vet, most assume that they took great care of them and bred responsibly so they feel confident getting a pup from them only to find out later that the vet was irresponsible. 
Again this isn't always the case, there are many vets out there who breed top quality dogs and take excellent care of them. But I guess there are always some bad apples in the bunch.


----------



## Tombstonebilly (Aug 2, 2005)

so I guess if they (vets ) sell to single people and not to puppy stores they are better ? What is the big deal ? :smilie_tischkante: Sure if you got money like most of you act like you do its not a big deal to spend 2000.00 for a dog. but for some of us we cant afford it, so we are bad people cause we dont buy from a perfect breeder ( what is a perfect breeder ? ) The babies I have had didnt come from a breeder- they were babies of other babies. If you are looking for a perfect breeder , you wont find one. :smpullhair: nobodys perfect except the few here, and you know who you are.


----------

